# Sigelei 213w



## Dubz (14/4/16)

Any vendors have them on order yet? When do you expect them to land in SA?


----------



## Dubz (28/4/16)

bump...


----------



## Naeem (1/5/16)

Any vendors got any info on the 213w .... Really want this mod 


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (6/5/16)

bump...


----------



## blujeenz (6/5/16)




----------



## Vapers Corner (9/5/16)

Getting a small quantity in, no eta yet unfortunately 

Will update here when we know more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (13/5/16)

Hi 

We have a few items of the Gunmetal in stock. Expecting the gold next week

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sharief623 (16/5/16)

Vapeclub has it also


----------

